# ليسب لحساب الأطوال والقواس يحمل على الأوتوكاد



## فتوح (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا تطبيق خفيف لحساب الطوال والأقواس وغيرها مثل 3dpoly,arc,circle,ellipse,line,lwpolyline,polyline,spline

أسأل الله العظيم ان ينفعكم به


----------



## أحمد رأفت (19 يوليو 2009)

ماينفعش أقول شـــــــــكرا لأنة قليل 
وشكرا جدا لأنى كنت محتاجة


----------



## فتوح (20 يوليو 2009)

عقرب قال:


> ماينفعش أقول شـــــــــكرا لأنة قليل
> وشكرا جدا لأنى كنت محتاجة



الحمد لله وأمر التشغيل له
tot


----------



## ابو محمود (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ياعم فتوح
ومنتظرين ليسب الجديد


----------



## فتوح (23 يوليو 2009)

a7med3bdo قال:


> مشكور ياعم فتوح
> ومنتظرين ليسب الجديد



الشكر لله وإن شاء الله سيكون هناك جديد


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (20 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## عمراياد (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور لكن باي البرامج يعمل ...؟


----------



## ramez_matar (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## على هارون (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## loki9v56 (7 مارس 2012)

Grade-A-Shoes is considered as an inevitable option for buying branded shoes and various other accessories for various other reasons alsoFollowing Gucci's female fragrance, Gucci House launched his first men's scent, Gucci by Gucci Pour Homme last September These are perfect because you can wear them even after adding or losing some weight These jeans come in white, are loosely fitting and they are designed from all recycled fabricsRelated articles： http://crowlife.com/archives/2010/12/post.php#comments http://gruptr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=295539


----------



## م ز ابراهيم (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ز ابراهيم (28 أبريل 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العكيدي (30 مايو 2012)

الف شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## essa-92 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*
لك منى الشكر الجزيل*​


----------



## فتوح (12 فبراير 2013)

وبارك الله فيكم

هذا الليسب يعمل مع الأوتوكاد


----------



## engman92 (17 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mazekate (5 فبراير 2014)

تســـــــــــــــــــــــلم


----------



## ريان نايف بركات (6 فبراير 2014)

مون تاز


----------



## سامح عمارة (19 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فتوح (9 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لكم جميعا وأرجو أن يكون فيه فائدة لكم


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فى المنتدى وفى أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 أكتوبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## korzaty (9 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا​
​


----------

